# Titan Medical Inc. (TSE: TMD)



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey Canadian Money forums!

After looking through some pages I see there isn't much in the way of Medical Engineering/Biotech.


TMD or Titan Medical Inc is a stock Ive been watching since the Beginning of Dec. When it was still Fairly new, the stock was IPO on September 30th 2014.


It has designed and made a surgical system they call "Sport" which is used for MIS surgery's and have successfully completed 2 different types of surgery's (From my knowledge and minimal research I have conducted on this stock.) On the Titan website it claims they will have the SPORT system commercially available at in 2017. With it being still small and not yet making major financial gains is it worth buying this stock and holding till 2017 or beyond when the company take off? Or is a biotech company to risky? 

Since its introduction the stock has dropped about 40%

www.titanmedicalinc.com

What are your thoughts about this? Do you currently hold it? Do you know something the rest of us dont know?


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

eeehitscody said:


> Hey Canadian Money forums!
> 
> After looking through some pages I see there isn't much in the way of Medical Engineering/Biotech.
> 
> ...


The product looks cool, but some of my concerns are:

-You still need at least 1 more laparoscopic port in addition to the main one
-Its quite slow
-Can only be used in elective non-complicated surgery 
-Does not appear that the 30 degree camera lens can be used, only a 0 degree which is an issue in itself
-The port is over 10mm in diameter, so does not make it that advantageous

I think its quite innovative actually. It can greatly be improved to make a serious difference i think. You never know though, one decent contract with a health system/hospital system the stock becomes a tenbagger immediately.


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

supperfly17 said:


> I think its quite innovative actually. It can greatly be improved to make a serious difference i think. You never know though, one decent contract with a health system/hospital system the stock becomes a tenbagger immediately.


It looks really cool! You also have to remember the product is still in development and yet it works! They could always fix those issues you pointed out between now and 2017.

We dont even know what else they plan on doing, they could come up with some new medical 3D printing program or computer and could also make it go up.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

eeehitscody said:


> is a biotech company to risky? Since its introduction the stock has dropped about 40%


The answer is in your second sentence. The stock moved from the Venture Exchange to TSE; high volatility for this type of stock is the norm, not the exception, as you must know. 

From CPG to TMD? So I was right that you're no typical 17 year old, but then again, what teenager is not into robotics, even medical ones.  Seriously though, the robotic market is very interesting.

This is what I meant under the CPG thread, when I said that you could lose all your potential CPG profits; of course you could also become a rich teenager [I'll leave the probability to you to calculate]. 

I don't follow this company, however, I'll be at 330 University Ave. next week, so I might pay 170 University Ave. a visit as well. 

More affordable than ISRG for someone your age. 

Canada will probably excel in this field even more in the future. Currently, robots are used for surgeries such as kidney/prostate/open heart surgeries & others. These robotic devices will help with many more less invasive surgeries in the future/diagnosis, etc., so an exciting market.

*A Canadian first:*
http://london.ctvnews.ca/canadian-first-in-robotic-surgery-at-university-hospital-1.1430916


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Toronto.gal said:


> The answer is in your second sentence. The stock moved from the Venture Exchange to TSE; high volatility for this type of stock is the norm, not the exception, as you must know.
> 
> From CPG to TMD? So I was right that you're no typical 17 year old, but then again, what teenager is not into robotics, even medical ones.  Seriously though, the robotic market is very interesting.
> 
> ...


If you actually visit them you'll have to let me know how it is!

As most people do I don't wanna limit my investments to all the same Area like Energy or Banks so I've been watching multiple stocks in many different areas such as Robotics, Medical and construction and I like the look of this one and it shows a potential gain even though it maybe be a buy and hold for many years. The product itself does work and like the link you shared Canada is ahead of the pack.

I think this stock is a great way to get into medical robotics, mostly in due to its price and its affordable to anyone with any investment size. Although you'd have to invest alot to see a large gain.


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has added this to a watch chart or anything but the stock has gone up $0.30 from around 1.40 to 1.70 pretty big gains for this little guy


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Volume=14,468, and rising.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Did you end up purchasing any cody? Or just eyeing it for the time being?

I tend to steer clear of anything I don't understand fully, and the medical/biotech is one of those fields


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

JordoR said:


> Did you end up purchasing any cody? Or just eyeing it for the time being?
> 
> I tend to steer clear of anything I don't understand fully, and the medical/biotech is one of those fields


I honestly wish i did, the stock is now at 1.85 and up .45 cents from when i first wanted to buy it, should of stuck with my gut.


This stock is sky rocking today, up 15% at the time of this post


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

No worries Cody. Stocks are like buses. The one you wanted to get on may have took off before you could get on but you can always find another headed the same direction in a little while. You are doing a great job of finding gems. Keep looking, keep reading, keep posting, I know you are on the right track. One thing I have found is I make mistakes when I get busy, think I see opportunity and dive in. It is better miss a little upside and get confirmation than jump in 80% certain. Just my2 cents but my best returns have come from my deepest researched purchases of little or unfollowed stocks. My worst returns have come from the shiniest gems that I researched just enough to decide to buy. 

Cheers


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

This stock is just going through the roof! Up over $2, can anyone help me understand why this stock is shooting up? All I can find is people may be trying to get in early because they expect the industry to be worth alot in the future years.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Haven't looked into it, but typically is due to momentum, especially when nearing a particular schedule, ie, what's expected to be completed in Q1/2015 assuming no delays/problems.

http://www.titanmedicalinc.com/milestones/

Interested/invested investors need to stay on top of the news with these type of stocks that, either surge or crash based on press releases.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

eeehitscody said:


> This stock is just going through the roof! Up over $2, can anyone help me understand why this stock is shooting up? All I can find is people may be trying to get in early because they expect the industry to be worth alot in the future years.



volume in Titan is always higher in US pink sheet trading & yesterday it looked as if a bunch of professional stock pumps were having a blast in Titan warrants.

cody if you have the time to read the messages on investors' hub (scroll far down), you could probably identify the pumps. Some of them are also overnight short artists. In fact, just since yesterday, some of the pumpz could have metamorphosed into shorts ...

http://investorshub.advfn.com/Titan-Medical-Inc-TITXF-19030/

for more pumpz, try also these well-known pump n dump pastures but please be warned, they often look like dogs' breakfasts:

http://finance.yahoo.com/mb/TITXF/

http://www.stockhouse.com/companies/bullboard/v.tmd/titan-medical-inc

the issuing of so many series of warrants is a red flag signal. An open invitation for the pumps to congregate. There have been at least a couple emerging penny stocks with too many warrants on cmf forum in the past ...


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

I think it's time we bring up the discussion on this title...

I've purchase some shares last year in the spring for 1.61 a share...

I saw it get crushed due to stock dilution to raise more capital... And now since 2016, it's rallied back up to 1.42 dollars now...

What are your feelings on this one? Long and short term perspective... Will they have the liquidity to put the SPORTS robot into market?


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

This one is shooting for the moon...

At 1.75 right now! My lord! What is happening!?!? My guess is institutionnal buying, but can't really figure it out.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Value said:


> My lord! What is happening!?!? My guess is institutionnal buying, but can't really figure it out.



it was a particularly unpleasant little manipulated market. Not going to bother looking now. It's for the pump-n-dumpsters. Value, don't be a victim ...


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

Humble, please elaborate! As long as it won't give you a heart attack.

If it's a pump and dump kind of stock, I might as well dump it not and walk away with no damage.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^


sorry, i was scribbling some text & hit the submit button by mistake.

re pump-n-dump, a while back i posted some references upthread. One would have to visit those chat forums & check out what the pumpsters are saying now, in order to guesstimate how feverishly the thing is going this time. Sorry but i'm not going there again.

what's illegal about pump-n-dumpsters is that, first, they typically acquire huge inventories of dirt cheap penny stocks or warrants that the companies give them (alas the companies - often in the resource sector, often nothing more than a grubstake dressed up with some kind of business plan - the companies sometimes do collude in these campaigns.)

then the pumps hype the stocks across the chat forums. Meanwhile they are profitably selling their own inventories of shares & warrants into the hype.

interestingly & favourably, few such sleazebags ever appear in cmf forum.

what's definitely *not* illegal are investors/traders who legitimately post that they like/are buying a particular stock, or they dislike/are selling it.


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

:upset:


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/press-releases/2016/02/02/titan-medical-inc-corporate-update

What the?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

they all say that. They say they can't account for their share price movements even while they're dotting the i's & crossing the t's on an upcoming press release that will contain hard news.

it's even possible the TSX authorities never asked titan medical anything. ie TMD might have initiated the false herring themselves, to gain attention.

did you look at those stockhouse & yahoo chat boards today? all the usual pumps are yammering their heads off. Johnston & johnston is looking to buy titan, yada. GE is definitely going to buy titan, yadayada. There's even one merry soul who's visibly counting up his warrants.

there are only a few faint bear tracks, so one can imagine that the pumpster phase is not over yet.

(signed)
cynical pie


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey Humble... 

It's been quite down since it was at 1,75$... I had not noticed your prior post with the links... I sometimes go and check out those boards, but mostly it`s just junk information and people instulting one another for any reason in the world, so I never pay much attention to it... 

I was looking to hold TMD for the long run, of course, there is a lot of future in the medical robotics field and their plan is pretty solid. 

Anyways, management fugured it was the perfect time for an extra round of dilution and all trading is halted for this one. We will have to wait and see, but if they can get a good price, then good! They need more capital in order to complete the project anyways.


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

More or less where we were at the beggining of the rally... More or Less 1 buck. But with more cash in the bank. Should have sold


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey Humble...

Are we seing another pump and dump here?

I`ve been checking the forums and it seems to be more driving by facts this time around.

I.E. the new investor relations firm they have hired and the fact they will be presenting their SPORTS system at the SAGE gathering next week.

I might wait for Wednesday or Thursday and get out of this one... Out of fear from another comming round of dilution. 

Buy it after back after further dilution... Or just purchase some warrants.


----------

